# Mosquito is out of order..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I took a ride around my lake today and the entire thing is covered up with that ugly white crap, it's out of order... I walked out at the state park, 305 ramp and 88 ramp. It didn't even crack as I was walking out. I poked a few holes, 2"-3" of ice which really surprised me. However it won't last with these warm temps and I am in NO WAY saying go ice fishing.. the ice is NOT safe.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update EZ I can always count on you to give a great ice condition report every year.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks, EZ...I sure appreciate the update! I drove past Mogadore Reservoir today and it looked very similar. Sad site. Can't wait for Spring!


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

I took a ride around my lake today and the entire thing is covered up with that ugly white crap, it's out of order... I walked out at the state park, 305 ramp and 88 ramp. It didn't even crack as I was walking out. I poked a few holes, 2"-3" of ice which really surprised me. However it won't last with these warm temps and I am in NO WAY saying go ice fishing.. the ice is NOT safe.

I also claim it my lake because i fished the north end when motors were not allowed and the bear was at the mecca circle and did a lot of fishing with john hoffman.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

waterfox said:


> I took a ride around my lake today and the entire thing is covered up with that ugly white crap, it's out of order... I walked out at the state park, 305 ramp and 88 ramp. It didn't even crack as I was walking out. I poked a few holes, 2"-3" of ice which really surprised me. However it won't last with these warm temps and I am in NO WAY saying go ice fishing.. the ice is NOT safe.
> 
> I also claim it my lake because i fished the north end when motors were not allowed and the bear was at the mecca circle and did a lot of fishing with john hoffman.


i grew up on mecca circle. great grandmas house and barn are gone, its just a yard between the circle and the fire station now and my grand parents property now has a moose lodge on it..


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

I will relinquish all claims to the lake if you will let me have the chicken wing franchise on the causeway


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

No sense you 2 arguing over "MY LAKE"because it's MINE!!!But you can fish it any time you want,you got my permission.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Any of you ever go to (when it was called) Souls' General Store on Rt. 305? The store is still there, but different name. It was a big treat, as a kid, for my buddies and me to ride our bikes there and get some Black Jack taffy and Fireball hard candies. Ratell's store was actually closer, but Souls' had more to choose from.  Good memories. 
(sorry, may have gotten off topic here, but I didn't start it....lol)


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Waterfox, wasn't it was Hoffmans Bay before it was Pikie Bay?


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Any chance of open water by the weekend?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 251169
> View attachment 251165
> View attachment 251166
> View attachment 251167
> I took a ride around my lake today and the entire thing is covered up with that ugly white crap, it's out of order... I walked out at the state park, 305 ramp and 88 ramp. It didn't even crack as I was walking out. I poked a few holes, 2"-3" of ice which really surprised me. However it won't last with these warm temps and I am in NO WAY saying go ice fishing.. the ice is NOT safe.


How much of the lake was locked EZ? Hoping that the next polar blast coming christmas stays and I can get on skeeter through the ice. Been a few years


----------



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.wpxi.com/news/top-stories/mans-body-recovered-at-moraine-state-park/665609883


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> How much of the lake was locked EZ? Hoping that the next polar blast coming christmas stays and I can get on skeeter through the ice. Been a few years


The entire lake was covered, I seen zero open water


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

blueguy140 said:


> Any chance of open water by the weekend?


IMO, no way..


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Ez no need for bug spray...lol


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

wetlander said:


> Waterfox, wasn't it was Hoffmans Bay before it was Pikie Bay?


it was referred as hoffmans landing he had one old wooden boat that was always sunk. I think bob bought the place 1970


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, looks like the Purgatory of the winter blues!This is when a good winter hobby comes into the picture,something to help pass the time.Except when you have to leave the house,and your mind starts to wonder about last year, next year and the the things you want to try again,to master a technique.Anything But This! I've never been to Skeetr, once my boat is ready for next spring, I would to tell my Brother ,we are going to Leesville,He won't figure it out till we're about 25 mins.into the drive


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

it's a good lake but on sat the blue plague hits and there will be a million straw hats all around you going in every direction. it will hard to troll or drift. us local old guys like week days better.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

waterfox said:


> it's a good lake but on sat the blue plague hits and there will be a million straw hats all around you going in every direction. it will hard to troll or drift. us local old guys like week days better.


i work weekends, so weekdays for me also.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Easy on the Old Guys remarks.. I like to think of it as Retired to the Lake, or.. Go when we want guys.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Easy on the Old Guys remarks.. I like to think of it as Retired to the Lake, or.. Go when we want guys.


I resemble that

amen brother


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

You fools, that's MY lake! I spent a lot of time close by all of you growing up just south of Mecca circle. The old red barn was my grandparents place and the absolute best years of my life... It is indeed a sad site when the white stuff comes... until spring it's chasing steelhead and as much salt water as I can carve out time for!!!

Tight Lines and dry feet!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

For the past few years, even weekdays are getting crowded. Maybe not as crazy as weekends but still a madhouse some weekdays.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

it's true, but there's plenty of fish. I actually don't mind the crowd. it gives me a good laugh when I see what some people try and good info when I see what works for some of these goofballs!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ezbite said:


> The entire lake was covered, I seen zero open water


Thanks EZ. In your experience with skeeter, after the polar blast hits on Christmas and we get 4-5 nights with temps around 10-teens, you think the buoy line will be fishable through the ice by 12/30-12/31?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Thanks EZ. In your experience with skeeter, after the polar blast hits on Christmas and we get 4-5 nights with temps around 10-teens, you think the buoy line will be fishable through the ice by 12/30-12/31?


You would like to think so but there are so many variables with ice making that no one can give a very good answer to that.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

So true the last ice had the snow on top to insulate it. So hope this coming week the snow holds off till we get a good base. Suppose to b in the low teens at night after Monday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Thanks EZ. In your experience with skeeter, after the polar blast hits on Christmas and we get 4-5 nights with temps around 10-teens, you think the buoy line will be fishable through the ice by 12/30-12/31?


all i will say is how thick the ice is.

i don't want to say "its fishable" and someone fall thru. for the record, there have been 2 times in my life that i thought it was fishable and fallen thru mosquito.. luckily i was only about 30 yards out one time checking the ice with a spud bar, the other time i was coming off after a nice sunny warm day of fishing and it was shallow enough where i was able to crawl back up on the ice. i dont chance it now.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I drove past today. The dock and ramp areas are still ice-covered. There was a bit of open water out near the break wall by the marina, but that's about it. Be safe out there.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ezbite said:


> all i will say is how thick the ice is.
> 
> i don't want to say "its fishable" and someone fall thru. for the record, there have been 2 times in my life that i thought it was fishable and fallen thru mosquito.. luckily i was only about 30 yards out one time checking the ice with a spud bar, the other time i was coming off after a nice sunny warm day of fishing and it was shallow enough where i was able to crawl back up on the ice. i dont chance it now.


I️ know what you mean. I️ wear my picks and take all safety precautions so I️ should have phrased my question,”how thick would you imagine the ice will be at the buoy line with all the frigid night temps after 4 nights?” I️ appreciate your reports EZ. I’m 1.5 hours away now so not a close drive by any stretch


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I remember fishing off the causeway with my dad in the 1950s for crappies and I caught a 14 inch white bass and had to ask him what it was it was the first white bass I eve caught but we caught a lot of crappies that were that big and a walleye now and then .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's already been a fatality on Lake Arthur at Moraine State Park in NW PA! Don't push it!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelhead steve said:


> I remember fishing off the causeway with my dad in the 1950s for crappies and I caught a 14 inch white bass and had to ask him what it was it was the first white bass I eve caught but we caught a lot of crappies that were that big and a walleye now and then .


man I miss those white bass days, I would go out there after working midnight shift and cast a white rooster tail on the NE side of the causeway bridge and just kill them, one almost every cast, all I had to do was stand there and look for the minnows to break the surface, cast over them and catch a white bass. I remember one morning an old timer was fishing over by the bridge and saw me throwing one back. he asked if he could have the next one if I was going to put it back, I said yea. he stopped fishing, came over and sat by me. I filled his 5 gallon bucket up about 1/2 way with white bass. too bad those days are gone along with the white bass.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

ezbite said:


> man I miss those white bass days, I would go out there after working midnight shift and cast a white rooster tail on the NE side of the causeway bridge and just kill them, one almost every cast, all I had to do was stand there and look for the minnows to break the surface, cast over them and catch a white bass. I remember one morning an old timer was fishing over by the bridge and saw me throwing one back. he asked if he could have the next one if I was going to put it back, I said yea. he stopped fishing, came over and sat by me. I filled his 5 gallon bucket up about 1/2 way with white bass. too bad those days are gone along with the white bass.


Tom, I remember the White Bass in a different light. If I had to guess, it was probably around 1999/2000, the year I retired. The White Bass were so plentiful that trolling with leadcore, you could not go a few minutes without catching one and having to put your line back out. Then we started to notice small net markers and eventually ran into a worker at the ramp, who stated that they were doing a White Bass survey. The next year we never caught another, go figure.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I just looked at the long range forecast, and it looks like it is going to get down right cold around the new year. Highs in the teens and lows around 0. That will help with making safer ice quickly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> Tom, I remember the White Bass in a different light. If I had to guess, it was probably around 1999/2000, the year I retired. The White Bass were so plentiful that trolling with leadcore, you could not go a few minutes without catching one and having to put your line back out. Then we started to notice small net markers and eventually ran into a worker at the ramp, who stated that they were doing a White Bass survey. The next year we never caught another, go figure.


I know it's like they just disappeared??


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Is it still ice covered or did it open up with the rain


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There can't possibly be enough ice to be safe out there. I can wait till spring and leave the ice crap-shoot to others.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> Is it still ice covered or did it open up with the rain

















from the causeway looking south this morning. Still all locked up


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> There can't possibly be enough ice to be safe out there. I can wait till spring and leave the ice crap-shoot to others.


Don your starting to lose your sense of adventure in your "retired"life!! LOL


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Don your starting to lose your sense of adventure in your "retired"life!! LOL


 You got that right..! Unless you can chip ice at 30 mph ... I aint going..


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks huntingdoggie22 that’s an awesome site looks very promising for next couple weekends your the man !


----------

